# Makup Help



## aladysiren (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi everyone i need some help i have not been able to see any videos on applying rhinestones to the face with makeup. The reason I'm asking is because i will like to create a look for carnival. I will be attending carnival in my country of Trinidad and Tobago for next year in February and I'm experimenting with different looks. I want a dramatic eye with bold colors as well as rhinestone applied to face. If anyone have seen any youtube videos let me know also any tutorial will help. Thanks


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 13, 2009)

inspiration pics : Carnival Makeup Ideas

YouTube - Fairy Makeup for Halloween

YouTube - Jeweltone UV Neon Rhinestone Goodness!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 13, 2009)

I apply my rhinestones with eyelash glue, and I like to put them around the outside of my eyes or right under them. HTH!


----------



## hickle (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey there --

Here are a few images/ideas on what might look cool for Carnival:

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...68ba74573c.jpg
http://www.rhinestonefabuless.com/im...opped_v3gj.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_esUXxm_xoH...ive+makeup.jpg
Makeup: Sequins, Rhinestones, Feathers, Foil & Paper
Kadda on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Tutorials:
Silja the sea princess | Doe Deere Blogazine
Last Night In Vegas: makeup tutorial | Doe Deere Blogazine

YouTube - Makeup tutorial: Glamorous & sexy rhynestone look
YouTube - Fairy Makeup for Halloween
YouTube - X-Men: Rogue Inspired Makeup Tutorial How-To
YouTube - RE-UPLOAD!! Masquerade Ball Inspired Make-up Tutorial

All you need is some rhinestones, eyelash glue, tweezers, and a little bit of patience.  All of these looks are awesome!  Have fun during Carnival!


----------



## aladysiren (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh thanks so pretty can't wait to try them out.


----------

